# weight reduction



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey I have a 93 240sx convertable. I'm hopeing to do a bit of weight reduction. However I don't want ot get rid of to much of the look to it. I still want the car to look good on the inside. Any ideas on what I should take out and how much it might save me. Any tips would be great thxs.


----------



## datman55 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Underbody*

Disclaimer: We don't have the 240SX convertible in Australia, but here are some generic ideas.

Most cars these days have a layer of sound deadening on the underbody of the car. If your keen, you could get the car up on stands, and laying flat on your back with a heat gun in one hand and a scraper in the other you can get all that sound deadening off......it's a crappy job, but worth while....just depends on how keen you are  

Also, your car may have sound deadening under the carpet...this could be removed also, when the carpet is replaced you would never know.

Do you have a spare wheel? If so, I have used in the past a can of instant tyre repair (available from auto parts outlets). If you have a can of that, you can leave the spare tyre and Jack at home....a good weight saving there.

If you don't need a heater..... remove the heater box and associated plumbing.... again, just depends on how keen you are, but the heater box should be located under the dash somehwhere, out of sight, so no one will know it's not there.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

u can also get lighter seats......lighter rims, carbon fiber hood.....


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Check out my S13 Weight Savings Guide before going any further.

Did you search this board? I ask because I very recently posted something about weight savings in my thread "Thinking of gutting your S13? Read here..."

What are you using the car for? Is it daily driven? Do you autocross, roadrace, drift, or drag?

Good luck, and lemme know if you have any questions.


----------

